# Raised trotting poles



## Henny (27 September 2007)

Hi could anyone help me with the distances for raised trotting poles for a 16hh horse. I want to get him thinking!!


----------



## dianchi (27 September 2007)

1 human stride fpr short ones
3 human stides for long ones


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (27 September 2007)

I have four of my strides inbetween each pole on normal trotting poles and would prob do the same with Raised.

Not sure if thats any help!


----------



## kerilli (27 September 2007)

i'd start with them 4 foot apart, and then gradually put them closer or further apart, depending on how he copes.


----------



## Lill (27 September 2007)

i'd start with them 4 foot apart, and then gradually put them closer or further apart, depending on how he copes. 

I do this too.

4 HUMAN STRIDES???!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	












 How does that work!?


----------



## kerilli (27 September 2007)

ha ha, i'm trying to work out what 4 human strides and 3 human strides works out as. unless it is a distance for canter poles, i guess... but 4 human strides would be dangerous, i think!
4 foot as a basic starting point for a trot stride, and then alter as necessary, sounds safe to me!


----------



## Henny (27 September 2007)

Thanks guys I wil give it a go!


----------



## cyearsley (27 September 2007)

Aren't they the same as normal trot poles - 1.2m ??


----------

